# Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 146



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily is due in march and is on day 74 today and is huge!I am thinking that she might have triplets again or maybe quads. 

June is about 103 (she was pen bred) June isnt as wide as she was last year when she had twins, although its still early. I think she will only have a single.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

hoping Emily has a girl for you this year -- she is due for a girl!

Well June could be hiding that twin especially since she was pen bred she might not be as far along.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

Well you have to give us pictures!!! 

They are both bred to viggo right? I Can't wait to see some more viggo kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

yes they were both bred to Viggo. pictures to come soon


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

Emily day 87 and June day 116!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

Aww.....the wait.... can't wait to see the kiddos.... :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

day 131 first possible due date for june and about a month for emil4


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

June is on day 145 for first possible due date. I am thinking she was bred later seeing she was pen bred. I looked her over good and after debating the last couple of weeks if she was preggo I think she is because her pooch is bigger and a little swollen.

Emily still has a month to go, I think she has at least three again, like she had last year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

oh glad to hear you believe her to still be bred -- hopefully she shows you some good signs before she decides to drop some kids on you.

Hoping for girls from Emily ray:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

Emilys 145 is monday!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread (June and Emily)*

How exciting - pink dance


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

so emily is looking ready to go, her ligiments are almost gone and tailhead has been raised all day, she is also totally changed with her attitude, she is normally very friendly but she has been running away from me. hopefully she will kidd tomorrow when it is light out, she is a forth freshnerer and is a very good mom.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

Sending happy, healthy kidding vibes your way!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

Good luck... I hope all goes well! It's so exciting, post pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

Good vibes sent.... ray:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 145*

Well Emily is on day 145 and her udder has doubled since yesterday but she is still holding them hostage! She is sooo wide she looks like a mack truck. She likes to keep me waiting I thought for sure she was going to go this morning but I guess not. She will wait till tonight when I have a meeting I can not miss to go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

Hopefully she'll wait til you are home, she sounds as though it will be soon!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

As of 9:00pm last night still nothing, her udder was fuller but still not tight. If she waits any longer I think she is going to pop. I think she will be going today hopefully! I would say that she most likely has triplets again as she was this big last year but she may be bigger this year! Going to check on her now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

:hug: ray:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres kidding thread Emily day 144*

Still nothing this afternoon :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's to be expected - she is an old pro at making the humans wait


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily kidded today and double suprised me with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: . thats right 4 babies and 2 does the first time she has had does and she is a forth freshner


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my exciting!!! :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess viggo has some good swimmers!! lol :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ :clap:  :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULTIONS X 2*

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!*

:stars:


----------

